# Comet Hard Tire Safety oil lamp - WAY pre 1900



## pnfkwfl (May 8, 2008)

This lamp is in perfect condition. No breaks in any of the glass. The only down side to this lamp is some minor scratches on the clear beveled lens. I have done my best to show them with the camera but they just do not show up well, so they are not bad enough to worry about. I just want to mention it.

Everything else is perfect as far as I can tell. I have not put oil in the lamp and fired it up BUT I want to post it without flammables.

The spring loaded shock absorbing mounting bracket is perfect. Even the original natural rubber insert in the receiving bracket is there and in perfect condition.

While this lamp is not NOS it is only slightly used and 90% original Japan finish is still there. All hinges, joints and seams are perfect, in "better than working" order.

I want $450 delivered to any address in the lower 48 states by US Priority Mail and a delivery confirmation number. US Postal Money Order ONLY.

Please email me at...

pnfkwfl@yahoo.com​
if you are interested.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## pnfkwfl (May 8, 2008)




----------



## pnfkwfl (May 8, 2008)




----------

